# Habéis visto el Ibex35? Sell in May 2015 and go away, agora con mais troles!



## J-Z (3 May 2015)

Queda inaugurada la temporada de guano primavera-verano.

::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (3 May 2015)

Con tipos negativos y EEUU decreciendo, la frase de moda será:
"Hold on in May, 'cause with Droghi, sellers will pay" 

Madmaxismo, o tudamunnn. El guano normal es para losers..


----------



## Ghost hunter (3 May 2015)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 May 2015)

Pillo sitio en jilo místico.


----------



## mpbk (4 May 2015)

lateraaaaaaaaaal lateraaaaaaaal

11000-12000


----------



## Ivanvpx (4 May 2015)

Ahora vendrán los lloros


----------



## Robopoli (4 May 2015)

Saludos,
Menudo suelecito majo que está haciendo el Ibex...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 May 2015)

Pues yo creo que le queda otro arreón para abajo.


----------



## Ghost hunter (4 May 2015)

Yo ya comenté que veo una lateralidad muy clara entre los 11.200 y los 11.800, volveremos a tantear el techo y como no rompa nos daremos una ostia guapa para abajo.

Tras un periodo de subida importante y cierta corrección es muy común que la bolsa se quede lateral. Ahora es cuando los grandes deciden el destino de las gacelas.


----------



## J-Z (4 May 2015)

El rebotillo mientras no supere los 11680 no asusta.

De todas maneras el mes es muy largo y el guano por venir muy grande.


----------



## Diegol07 (4 May 2015)

Hoy se cierra por debajo del 0.40%. (solo es una sensacion).


----------



## LCIRPM (4 May 2015)

sentimiento contrario y ya tal

¿Jato, Buy in May and stay away?


----------



## h2o ras (4 May 2015)

Pillo sitio, buenos dias


----------



## Topongo (4 May 2015)

Pillo sitio para informarme sobre las adicciones y los peligros del trading.

desde topongotalk


----------



## pamplinero (4 May 2015)

Ni fuerza pa subir, ni fuerza pa bajar.

Pero lo que veo es que, es mas probable que ante una mala noticia (patinazo de Grecia, atentado, empresa gorda que quiebre... etc) se vaya toda para abajo, que de una supuesta noticia buena (no se me ocurre nada, mejora de la "economia", bajada del paro... bla bla bla), despunte para arriba.


----------



## Hannibal (4 May 2015)

Pillo sitio en hilo terramitico.
Creo que hoy han intentado arreglar un poco las gráficas de colorines para invitar a las gacelas a entrar, porque yo sigo sin ver nada claro. Es curioso porque yo pensaba que lo de estas dos ultimas semanas era un despioje masivo antes de volver a la carga, pero haciendo caso del mantra "ojos antes que cerebro", creo que durante unos días me espero a ver como evoluciona esto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2015)

A tomar por culo



> La agencia reguladora americana U.S. FDA (Food and Drug Administration) amplía en tres meses el plazo para finalizar la evaluación prioritaria de la solicitud de registro de Yondelis (trabectedin) para el tratamiento del sarcoma de tejidos blandos.
> 
> La FDA ha informado a Janssen, socio de Pharma Mar S.A. en Estados Unidos, que el nuevo plazo para terminar la evaluación finaliza el 24 de octubre de 2015. Esta ampliación del plazo proporciona a la Agencia el tiempo necesario para completar la evaluación prioritaria de la solicitud de autorización de comercialización.



::::::::::::


----------



## paulistano (5 May 2015)

Sacyr esta aburrida de pelotas.... Que alguien de aquí venda para que suba... Lol


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr esta aburrida de pelotas.... Que alguien de aquí venda para que suba... Lol



Este dice esto


> Hola, me llamo Luis, de Madrid. Buenos días, Joan, ¿hasta dónde ve la acción de Sacyr este año 2015?
> 
> Buenos días, caballero,
> 
> Lo del espacio temporal, esto es, hablar de por ejemplo lo que va a hacer un valor de aquí al final del año, es una misión casi imposible. Nosotros identificamos tendencias y patrones de giro dentro de las mismas pero el tiempo se nos escapa. En cualquier caso, te adjunto un chart donde podrás ver el recorrido que podría tener de aquí a finales del año sacyr y las resistencias a valorar en próximos meses, c*oncretamente los 5,40 y los 8,40 euros. :8:*



Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero - 5/05/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (5 May 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde el frente del este , de muy al este , soltando su perorata de siempre , muerte al siemprealcismo y sus huestes :no:


----------



## docjones (5 May 2015)

Siemprealcisticos saludos. Pillando sitio y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 May 2015)

Cerramos cortos 11400 en 11380 y abrimos largos ::


----------



## h2o ras (5 May 2015)

*Mucho cuidado: Carbures ya no presenta soportes de ningÃºn tipo hasta los mÃ*nimos histÃ³ricos - Ecobolsa*
sevaliar...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos cortos 11400 en 11380 y abrimos largos ::



:: Vaya, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 May 2015)

Prima de riesgo hispanistaní subiendo hoy un 12%....cualquier día de éstos se lía parda.....:ouch:


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

MV palmando 100 puntos en papertroleotrading, vía libre al guano mantente largo jato.


----------



## Topongo (5 May 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Mucho cuidado: Carbures ya no presenta soportes de ningÃºn tipo hasta los mÃ*nimos histÃ³ricos - Ecobolsa*
> sevaliar...



Pero esto ha tenido de eso alguna vez? 

vamos, el que tropiece dos veces con Carbures merecido lo tiene...


Me estoy planteando MAP, y los sacyrianos a ver que hace que tamkbien la tiene parade desde hace un tiempo, pero tiene pinta más de que la tiren que otra cosa no? (yo estoy fuera y me la planteo si la tiran a 3,7 aprox)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2015)

10.900/11.000 mas o menos tienen la culpa.


----------



## atlanterra (5 May 2015)

Todo apunta a que el Petróleo es el candidato elegido para liarla en las bolsas.

Próximamente en sus pantallas, la gasolina a 1,8 Eur/L.


----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2015)

atlanterra dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el Petróleo es el candidato elegido para liarla en las bolsas.
> 
> Próximamente en sus pantallas, la gasolina a 1,8 Eur/L.



Y para liarsela al rajao y demás neperianos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2015)

¿Y los bonos?¿No sus fijais en los bonos? El españos a 10 años sube un 20%.

Edito: un 22%.


----------



## elpatatero (5 May 2015)

Preparense para la gran correccion alcista, metemos larguitos hasta el 11400 :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (5 May 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Preparense para la gran correccion alcista, metemos larguitos hasta el 11400 :aplauso:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Mañana gap al este


----------



## Robopoli (5 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y los bonos?¿No sus fijais en los bonos? El españos a 10 años sube un 20%.
> 
> Edito: un 22%.



Hay un fondo mixto cojonudo que ahora tiene bastante exposición a renta fija y muy poca a variable (cerca al 0%). Es el Cimaltar de Bankinter que gestiona Altair. Son los mismo gestores que Altair F.I. y que tienen un historico bastante impresionante.

Bankinter International Fund SICAV Cimaltair Inte...|LU0971116859

Habrá que ver como se comporta con estos meneos que está habiendo pero no es una mala opción para tener algo más tranquilo para el medio largo plazo y complementar carteras más agresivas.


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

La basura esta como pierda el 11100 se va a 10600 minimo, jajjaja alcistillas.


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

Comprad que está barato :: 

::


----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2015)

¿Esta rebotando?


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

Ojo al cierre de ojal 11157 y bajando.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 May 2015)

Unos días parece que no hay fin en las subidas y otros parece que se acaba el mundo.

Tanto dinero que lo sostiene y tanta solidez que parece que tiene, y si un día alguien da un mal estornudo, se viene abajo todo como un castillo de papel.

Más que estar corto o largo, lo de verdad peligroso es tener el dinero en el broker o en el banco.


----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2015)

La caida está siendo tremenda....

y lo que quede...


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)




----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2015)

He puesto una pequeña orden de compra a SAN en subasta, a mercado (por supuesto).

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 17:33 ----------

De perdidos, al rio


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> He puesto una pequeña orden de compra a SAN en subasta, a mercado (por supuesto).



Bien hecho, las SAN nunca bajan ::

:: :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (5 May 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Bien hecho, las SAN nunca bajan ::
> 
> :: :XX:



jajajja esta vez, creo que si


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 May 2015)

hacía mucho que no sacaba este gif.. ::


----------



## erpako (5 May 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Comprad que está barato ::
> 
> ::



Pues uno que ha entrado en BBVA a 8,805.::

Espero no arrepentirme.:


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

Buena compra, yo las pillaré en 6.


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

-270 puntos de papertrading que más da que 1000, total juega sin un chavo.


----------



## tarrito (5 May 2015)

Doctor, soy un adicto a la Bolsa | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Adictos a la Bolsa

Bolsamaníacos: adictos al parqué

Â¿CÃ“MO SÃ‰ SI SOY ADICTO A LAS INVERSIONES EN BOLSA? | Adicciones Valencia

Â¿Adictos al trading? Emociones y trading â€¢ esBolsa


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2015)

Los yankis se unen, barra libre.


----------



## bertok (5 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hay 100% alcistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 1900 solo son posibles en caso de guerra civil.

La salida del euro nos llevará a los 4000.

Para ir mas abajo habría que destruir las infraestructuras del país.

No lo veo, Negro


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2015)

Negrofuturo, J-Z, Bertok... ya solo falta Tonuel para morir cienes de veces.



Y cojo sitio.


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

A mi me acojona el deficit comercial de estados unidos, nos dicce mucho mas de lo que podemos pensar.

La correccion en el mercadod e bonos tiene que continuar, los tipos de interes negativas no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.

Japon pero en version miserable


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 May 2015)

Yo me apunto al apocalipsis también
madmaxismo gratuito

Pillo simio


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Yo no descarto una voladura descontrolada de la zona euro y la UE.

Mantener unidas economias tan diversas con super glue casero es una heroicidad, el resto del mundo no se puede permitir el lujo esta zona euro.

Lo imposible, ademas de ser imposible, no puede ser.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 May 2015)

Hombre, en 2007 éramos los putos amos y la crisis nos pilló en la cumbre de la historia y tal. 

Como venga una la mitad que entonces, Hispanistán y todos los PIGs se van a tomar x culo en menos de 6 meses, con fugas de depósitos brutales y demás, que la gente ya está aprendida.

Pero tranqui, que frau Merkel sobrevivirá y sus colegas franchutens también


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Hay tantos posibles detonantes:

Un impago con corralito en Grecia

La explosion de la burbuja inmobiliaria en Londres

El fracking en los states

China y su boom inmobiliario

Guerra en arabia saudi

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 00:28 ----------




Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hombre, en 2007 éramos los putos amos y la crisis nos pilló en la cumbre de la historia y tal.
> 
> Como venga una la mitad que entonces, Hispanistán y todos los PIGs se van a tomar x culo en menos de 6 meses, con fugas de depósitos brutales y demás, que la gente ya está aprendida.
> 
> Pero tranqui, que frau Merkel sobrevivirá y sus colegas franchutens también



Yo creo que ahora estamos mejor que en 2007, eso solo era el espejismo de un cadaver putrefacto al que le habian echado toneladas de maquillaje.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay tantos posibles detonantes:
> 
> Un impago con corralito en Grecia
> 
> ...





Que el Madrid nunca ha remontado tras perder la ida de una semifinal.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2015)

Hay que tener en cuenta que se puede mediatizar a la gente a deshacer posiciones, o comprar, o lo que sea. Que cada uno se haga su opinión.

Igual alguno aprovecha para cargar la mochila. no? Ya me vuelvo a mi foro. s2


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 May 2015)

Hombre Nam, mucho mejor no lo veo 

Entonces no había un 22% de paro sino un 10%, no había la deuda megalómana que tiene el estado hoy día, no se, muchas cosas

Lo de la burbuja en Londres no veo que explote pronto, salvo cataclismo bursátil no pasará. Londres (el centro) es para ricos y hay muchos ricos in all the world. Van todos allí a evadir y a ver al Chelsea de Mou y Diego Costa

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 00:51 ----------

Todo depende de USA y el S&P, como siempre
da igual guerra en Siria, hostias en Arabia, corrida en Grecia o mamadas en Indochina
Mientras el faro bursátil mundial de NewYork aguante, tudovale.

Todo estará descontado.

Pero ojo como empiecen a caer, en ese caso será mucho peor de lo imaginado.

A dormir


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Ese 10% de paro era ficticio, por que se basaba en millones de personas trabajando en un sector sin futuro, la construccion.

Lo de Londres va a ser peor que lo de Tokio, al final en las ciudades tienen que vivir trabajadores que presten servicios, si no BOOOOOOOMNMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 May 2015)

No se ha roto nada. Quieren que parezca, pero no.

Buenos dias.


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Entobces los 12.000 del Ibex, para verano, no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Entobces los 12.000 del Ibex, para verano, no?



Lo de ayer hizo mucho daño. No sé si para el verano...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2015)

Rally en dos tramos completado , doble suelo estocastico y gacelones vendiendo , ahora toca subidon hasta el vencimiento por lo menos :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo de ayer hizo mucho daño. No sé si para el verano...



Lo que va a hacer mucho daño es la insostenibilidad de la devaluacion del euro, acabamos de ver que la bajada del euro/dolar hasta los 1,05 era aire.

Ahora el tema es hasta donde se va a disparar, si sube mucho vamos a sufrir de lo lindo.

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 09:38 ----------

Hoy suiza cae un 2,4%

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 09:39 ----------

Y el bono español a 10 años ya esta en el 1,9%


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2015)

pruebo larguitos ibex.

esta zona es soporte

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 10:20 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Entobces los 12.000 del Ibex, para verano, no?



12000 no hay nada.

o 12500 o nada.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay tantos posibles detonantes:
> 
> Un impago con corralito en Grecia
> 
> ...





azkunaveteya dijo:


> Que el Madrid nunca ha remontado tras perder la ida de una semifinal.





Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hombre Nam, mucho mejor no lo veo
> 
> Entonces no había un 22% de paro sino un 10%, no había la deuda megalómana que tiene el estado hoy día, no se, muchas cosas
> 
> ...



¿Aparte de ustedes, sabe alguien que hay elecciones en el pais donde está La City?
Y que no se habla de si hay algun coletas, pero si lo de Mas-o menos en Catalonia es un foco de inextabiliadad, no te digo nada lo de los escocioeses.

A ver si tiene que ver con lo del mercado de bonos más que lo del Varu focker
y sus amiguitos del FMI y la UE.

Muchas veces lo evidente no es tan visible. Una salida de UK de la Unión Europea sí que es un agujero negro en la economía real euro-yanki (con TTPI y todo)


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2015)

keinur dijo:


> De momento ya palmas :Aplauso:



relajate amigo. voy sin stop por si te sirve......porque voy con poca carga, muy poca.

si esto es un hch veremos los 10800-10600


----------



## itaka (6 May 2015)

como ha decaído el hilo del ibex, dia 6 y solo 9 páginas. en los buenos tiempos se lo ventilaban en unas horas.


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2015)

itaka dijo:


> como ha decaído el hilo del ibex, dia 6 y solo 9 páginas. en los buenos tiempos se lo ventilaban en unas horas.



pa decir chorradas mejor que no se diga nada....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2015)

toca subidon , de que en-verga-dura ? es dificil saberlo pero veo los 12k


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2015)

keinur dijo:


> De momento ya palmas :Aplauso:



ahora ya gano.

owned:XX:


----------



## Hannibal (6 May 2015)

Me ha llamado la atención que nadie dijera nada ayer del oxtión de los aviones y las mapfres ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 May 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención que nadie dijera nada ayer del oxtión de los aviones y las mapfres ienso:



Ni de las grifoles esa que habría que haber vendido hace días. ::


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención que nadie dijera nada ayer del oxtión de los aviones y las mapfres ienso:



Yo me lamo las heridas, me ha pillado dentro en ambas.


----------



## Adicto (6 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de Londres va a ser peor que lo de Tokio, al final en las ciudades tienen que vivir trabajadores que presten servicios, si no BOOOOOOOMNMMMMMM!!!!



Yo no lo veo, Londres es un paraíso fiscal que atrae a los millonarios de todo el mundo. 
Y hora las ciudades son como las cebollas, están organizadas en capas cada una más alejada de la otra. Para hacer la comparación, dentro de la m30 de Madrid podrían perfectamente vivir solamente ricos y fuera de la m50 los pobres. No habría problemas de prestación de servicios.

Eso sí, millonarios hay muy pocos en el mundo y ciudades las hay a miles.


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, Londres es un paraíso fiscal que atrae a los millonarios de todo el mundo.
> Y hora las ciudades son como las cebollas, están organizadas en capas cada una más alejada de la otra. Para hacer la comparación, dentro de la m30 de Madrid podrían perfectamente vivir solamente ricos y fuera de la m50 los pobres. No habría problemas de prestación de servicios.
> 
> Eso sí, millonarios hay muy pocos en el mundo y ciudades las hay a miles.



Compra, que se acaban

Average small central London flat to cost Â£36m by 2050, investor predicts | Business | The Guardian

El nuevo paradigna lo eclipsa todo.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2015)

Pillo sitio y tal...

En la city hay suficientes ganando 7 cifras al año en Square Mile como para mantener la burbuja en el tiempo, contra todo pronóstico.

Edit: Y por aportar algo. Incluso con la bajada de ayer "mis indicadores" no mejoraban, incluso empeoraban el escenario de entrada en largos a cp, así que esperaremos apertura yanki para decidir algún intra con carga.

Los 11.166 es Nivel relevante (IBEX (c))


----------



## Hannibal (6 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ni de las grifoles esa que habría que haber vendido hace días. ::



A mi me salto el sl, afortunadamente el daño no fue muy grande.


----------



## J-Z (6 May 2015)

Esto es una pullback, los alcistillas están acabados xd


----------



## FranR (6 May 2015)

Roto, Objetivo 144 094


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

Eur/usd 1,1337 +0,0150 +1,35%


----------



## rkodestructor (6 May 2015)

El bono alemán sigue disparándose.

Agárrense que vienen curvas


----------



## FranR (6 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Roto, Objetivo 144 094



Trading en vivo 8:
Objetivos cumplidos, el segundo con mínimo error. Salta stop y 5k cambian de manos ::

ATP los trolles, nos vemos en unos días o meses o yo que se.

El B2 no ha sido roto, si lo hace tenemos un nuevo recorrido a cp a la baja...pero ese lo dejo para los que saben de esto :XX:


----------



## Namreir (6 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Pillo sitio y tal...
> 
> En la city hay suficientes ganando 7 cifras al año en Square Mile como para mantener la burbuja en el tiempo, contra todo pronóstico.
> 
> ...



¿Seguro?


----------



## Krim (6 May 2015)

Ay ay ay...posible fallaco bajista, el EUR/USD desmadrado por donde pasa la bajista....

Cuerpo a tierra y cuando se levante el polvo a disparar...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2015)

esta todo preparado para llevarlo a los cielos del tradeo :Baile:


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo preparado para llevarlo a los cielos del tradeo :Baile:



a los cielos del trolleo querrás decir ::


----------



## J-Z (6 May 2015)

Jran respuesta alcista con esta pullback de 0,3% si señor ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2015)

mas bien mamoneo :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (6 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Un jefe de emergentes.
> 
> 
> ...



alaaaaaa que rallitas tan bonitaass. y que poco útiles van a ser.

joder vaya análisis técnico más cutre:´´(

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 18:30 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Tranquis que el gurú se ha puesto largo. Esto va para arriba seguro :rolleye:
> 
> (Ahora vendrá diciendo que ya ha vendido, y en máximos )



soy yo el gurú?

no he vendido no...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> alaaaaaa que *rallitas *tan bonitaass. y que poco útiles van a ser.
> 
> joder vaya análisis técnico más cutre:´´(
> 
> ...


----------



## elpatatero (6 May 2015)

Metemos larguitos esperando la curva de bolinguer :baile;


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## bertok (6 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Roto, Objetivo 144 094



hueles sangre, cabrón ::::::


----------



## Topongo (6 May 2015)

Reunión de pastores...

desde topongotalk


----------



## lector habitual (7 May 2015)

El soporte 11200 ahora es resistencia, la lógica debería llevarnos cerca de los 10800, pero aquí nunca se sabe


----------



## feps (7 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> .
> 
> Ya está destruido: Todo el sistema financiero.
> 
> ...





Me impresiona esa frase final, y por eso querría preguntarle por qué, en las circunstancias actuales de España, sería tan bueno vivir cerca del mar. Y abusando de su amabilidad, me gustaría preguntarle cuál es la zona del Mediterráneo menos mala para el negro futuro que tenemos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

Entre los 5 "grandes" del dia en el Ibex se han colado mis sacyres, mis grifoles y mis arcelores. ::::


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (7 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Entre los 5 "grandes" del dia en el Ibex se han colado mis sacyres, mis grifoles y mis arcelores. ::::



Celebra conmigo no llevar ohl's


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

Poco mas que decir.



> Janet Yellen advierte sobre el elevado precio de las acciones pero descarta una burbuja en la bolsa
> 
> Leer más: Janet Yellen advierte sobre el elevado precio de las acciones pero descarta una burbuja en la bolsa - elEconomista.es Janet Yellen advierte sobre el elevado precio de las acciones pero descarta una burbuja en la bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Blink (7 May 2015)

feps dijo:


> Me impresiona esa frase final, y por eso querría preguntarle por qué, en las circunstancias actuales de España, sería tan bueno vivir cerca del mar. Y abusando de su amabilidad, me gustaría preguntarle cuál es *la zona del Mediterráneo menos mala para el negro futuro que tenemos*. Muchas gracias.



Cambia de mar. Súbete a Galicia/Asturias y tendrás la suerte de encontrarte con las dos comunidades con MENOS pagapensiones y en las que todavía tienes naturaleza mires donde mires. 

Y lo de estar cerca del mar... coger un sedal y un anzuelo siempre será "sencillo", así que de hambre será difícil que te mueras ienso:


----------



## J-Z (7 May 2015)

OHL liderando el guano con un bonito gap.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde algun lugar perdido del imperio :fiufiu:

bueno , el subidon esta ya a punto de caramelo :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (7 May 2015)

Guanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Total


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sachs-bankia-valora-acciones-1-05-euros.html

Demoledor informe de Goldman Sachs sobre Bankia: valora sus acciones en 1,05 euros - Bolsamania.com

¡Señor Tono! !Sus bankias!


----------



## J-Z (7 May 2015)

Jjaja ahí están los 10000 alcistillas.


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

Ya se van a perder los11.000....


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

Lo curioso es observar las empresas más castigadas y las menos castigadas....

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 11:03 ----------

¿Quién dijo .... qué?

No creo que, estando las cosas como están, se puedan hacer predicciones a corto plazo.

Más bien se tratará de "apuestas"


----------



## h2o ras (7 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No hay ninguna mala; la que le guste... esa es la que su intuición ha escogido... siga su intuición.
> 
> 
> El futuro solo es negro para el sistema,.... y para los que se casen con él.
> ...


----------



## elpatatero (7 May 2015)

Dejen de esporcular chingawebos.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

cerrado gapsito 3495 eurostoxxx50 :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

La gracia es que el SP ni ha empezado a caer. Como se apunte a la fiesta, vamos a flipar.

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 10:03 ----------

Para los griflowers, que sé que sois muchos.






Encuentro Digital: Juanjo Martínez - 7/05/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

vinieron con el viejo estilo de siempre y les detuvimos con el mismo viejo estilo :no:


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

¿A que se da la vuelta?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vinieron con el viejo estilo de siempre y les detuvimos con el mismo viejo estilo :no:



ienso: ¿Comorrr?


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 May 2015)

Dios crea al hombre, el hombre crea la bolsa y la bolsa se come al hombre.

El guano se abre camino!!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La gracia es que el SP ni ha empezado a caer. Como se apunte a la fiesta, vamos a flipar.





Lleva un 0,62% de caida en los futuros que ya es para ser el SP.
Eso si cuando se confirme en apertura la bajada del SP igual si hay algún bachecillo extra por aquí ::


----------



## erpako (7 May 2015)

¿Ya habéis comprado para el rebotón que nos espera?.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

chavalines , no os habeis fijado en que durante las dos sesiones anteriores las manos debiles han vendido a puntapala ? ienso:

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 13:43 ----------

sera el enesimo apocalipsis frustrado :baba:


----------



## Hannibal (7 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavalines , no os habeis fijado en que durante las dos sesiones anteriores las manos debiles han vendido a puntapala ? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 13:43 ----------
> 
> sera el enesimo apocalipsis frustrado :baba:





erpako dijo:


> ¿Ya habéis comprado para el rebotón que nos espera?.



Anda, 2 multinicks seguidos :: 

No sé, yo sigo sin ver claro que el guano haya acabado. Es cierto que hay espejo en Koncorde y que el Ibex está sobrevendido, y que por tanto hay señal de entrada, pero yo no acabo de ver que esto pueda subir hasta los 11.800 del tirón ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Anda, 2 multinicks seguidos ::
> 
> No sé, yo sigo sin ver claro que el guano haya acabado. Es cierto que hay espejo en Koncorde y que el Ibex está sobrevendido, y que por tanto hay señal de entrada, pero yo no acabo de ver que esto pueda subir hasta los 11.800 del tirón ienso:



es logico que no lo vea 

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 14:20 ----------

jueves a las 7 y algo de la mañana y un servidor ya da por hecho el rally alcista , mañana gap al alza :baba:


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

Cuando iba bajando más de un 1% se veía venir que lo ponian a subir en cuanto quisieran...

Ahora que ha recuperado un montón.... veremos a ver si lo mantienen.... 

cualquiera sabe


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

Vengo de comer y...¿Estamos en verde? :8:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2015)

Nos van a dar oportunidad de entrar barato de nuevo... ustec primero que a mi me da la risa.... ::

Objetivo mininos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Nos van a dar oportunidad de entrar barato de nuevo... ustec primero que a mi me da la risa.... ::
> 
> Objetivo mininos...



DAX 11.035 FranR?


----------



## erpako (7 May 2015)

guanus interruptus.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 May 2015)

erpako dijo:


> guanus interruptus.



Es lo de soltar sedal y recojer. O como se diga, pero se entiende.

Hasta 10.700/10.800 hay fiesta.


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

Atentos que se pone verde otra vez... y son capaces de cerrar en verde "intenso"...

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 17:10 ----------

Efectivamente y ahora a comprar que se las pelan... o com9 se diga....

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 17:10 ----------

Jopelines que manipulation


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2015)

no digais que no se os advirtio , yo soy MV :no:


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

Me parece que todo esto responde a un plan preestablecido yque por una vez el gato lleva razon


----------



## Krim (7 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Atentos que se pone verde otra vez... y son capaces de cerrar en verde "intenso"...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 17:10 ----------
> 
> ...



mmmph, sí, pero la vuelta, vuelta, aún no la veo. Vamos, que aunque hoy la hayan liado parda (o verde), no veo por que no van a seguir bajando. Mírate los máximos de ayer y hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (7 May 2015)

Parece bastante claro que están consolidando el precio. Imagino que en cuanto se despejen las erecciones en UK el tema volverá a la normalidad (hasta las siguientes elecciones claro )


----------



## FranR (7 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que todo esto responde a un plan preestablecido yque por una vez el gato lleva razon



Recuerde que ha pronosticado gap al alza 

Ahora es cuando los yankis abren juego. Nos han invitado a comprar muy descaradamente en la apertura y ha entrado dinerillo, no dinero. 

Había señal de compra, pero no como para quedarse varias sesiones. 

Ya veremos...


----------



## Krim (7 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Recuerde que ha pronosticado gap al alza



Pues por ahora, va acertando. Bueno, acertando jato style, claro.


----------



## J-Z (7 May 2015)

Psssee ligero repunte alcistilla, total para dejar caer a OHL a plomo, habrá que estudiarla pa comprar si cae a la zona 14 con una metida antes sobre 17.

Guanesa por el otro lado cual cohete, hace 3 años estaba a 1 pavo, revalorización del 1300% pero no creo que nadie las haya aguantado desde ahí.


----------



## Durmiente (7 May 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Recuerde que ha pronosticado gap al alza
> 
> Ahora es cuando los yankis abren juego. Nos han invitado a comprar muy descaradamente en la apertura y ha entrado dinerillo, no dinero.
> 
> ...



Pues no se, no se...

Lo más seguro es: "¿quién sabe?"


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

Parece que hoy quiere subir... incluso subir con fuerza....

Pero más vale no fiarse... supongo que pondrán una espera todo el día hasta ver qué hacen los americanos...

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 09:35 ----------

Me extrañaría que directamente subiera, sin darse la vuelta antes,para comerse los stops de los que están entrando ahora, a primera hora...

¡corran, corran, que me las quitan de las manos....!


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2015)

Y sacyr? 

Se apoya en los 3,81 y para arriba.....


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2015)

¡Que pena de lo que era ésto! 
Jornadas como las de estos últimos días habrían dado decenas de comentarios, información, gráficos .... tanto de bolsa como de la vida.

MIERDA


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¡Que pena de lo que era ésto!
> Jornadas como las de estos últimos días habrían dado decenas de comentarios, información, gráficos .... tanto de bolsa como de la vida.
> 
> MIERDA



Desde luego que si. 
Esto esta ya mas muerto que vivo. ..
Y lo peor de todo es que conforme fuera recuperándose, si se diera el caso, ya se encargarian de irlo matando poco a poco...


----------



## h2o ras (8 May 2015)

Buenos/as Dias/os







---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 10:32 ----------








---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 10:34 ----------








---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 10:37 ----------









*Feliz Viernes !*


----------



## erpako (8 May 2015)

Anda que si están preparando la cazuela de la gacelada...

Uno que se pira de la _bourse_.


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos/as Dias/os




¿Qué animal es ese?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 May 2015)

Se esperaba mas del día ¿No? ¿O son casa mías?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué animal es ese?



Se ha colado una cria de velociraptor en la foto 

PD: lo se,soy muy gay por no mirar donde debo


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

Me parece que ya va a pasar del 250


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

apertura con gap al alza , aunque ya esta cerrado , pero el subidon acaba de comenzar :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

A este ritmo y, viendo cómo vienen los americanos...

No sería extraño que pasara del 300...


----------



## elpatatero (8 May 2015)

Metemos larguitos hasta los 500 :abajo:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 May 2015)

Krim dijo:


> mmmph, sí, pero la vuelta, vuelta, aún no la veo. Vamos, que aunque hoy la hayan liado parda (o verde), no veo por que no van a seguir bajando. Mírate los máximos de ayer y hoy.



Opino igual, meterán algún susto más a la baja, pero acabará subiendo.

Después de verano seguro lo vemos más alto que ahora... pero lo que ocurra por medio...


----------



## h2o ras (8 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué animal es ese?



sera un lagarto/a deso/as del futuro/a, o del pasado/a. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> sera un lagarto/a deso/as del futuro/a, o del pasado/a. ienso:



de los dias del futuro pasado :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (8 May 2015)

¿¿Que habéis hecho??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 May 2015)

Krim dijo:


> ¿¿Que habéis hecho??



EEUU creó 223.000 empleos en abril: la tasa de paro se mantuvo en el 5,4%

Leer más: EEUU creó 223.000 empleos en abril: la tasa de paro se mantuvo en el 5,4% - elEconomista.es EEUU creó 223.000 empleos en abril: la tasa de paro se mantuvo en el 5,4% - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2015)

en 12050 nos giramos pero ser solo sera un recorte para luego alcanzar el objetivo final los 12250


----------



## Krim (8 May 2015)

> La economía estadounidense creó en abril 223.000 empleos, una cifra que queda por debajo de los 228.000 que esperaba el mercado *y de los 126.000 que se crearon un mes *antes (cifra revisada hasta los 85.000)



Normal que la economia no funcione, si los economistas no saben sumar ni restar...

Ya en serio, puff, yo me quedo en casa porque el dato es extremadamente cercano a lo esperado y no parece justificarse tanto movimiento.


----------



## Durmiente (8 May 2015)

Pedazo de montaña rusaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## J-Z (8 May 2015)

Mientras no supere 11500 el guano sigue en pie.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2015)

Cerramos larguito 11380 en 11355 y abrimos cortos , no me gusta el tremendo gap del vix ienso:


----------



## erpako (8 May 2015)

El Dow se frena en los máximos históricos.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos/as Dias/os
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me queda más remedio que subir el mejor comentario del foro DEP.
Disfruten las plusvis


----------



## Krim (8 May 2015)

Nuevamente los máximos del SP en jaque. Qué duro es bajar, y que sencillo es subir. Tal es el signo de estos tiempos de hiperalcismo patológico.


----------



## J-Z (8 May 2015)

Los yankis tienen sendos gaps que cerrarán easy next week.

Lo de hoy ha sido por la mierda del cameron.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2015)

Juraría haber enviado post preguntando si la ampliación de capital de sacyr es buena, mala o ni buena ni mala sino todo lo contrario... Parece ser que si fuese mala habría bajado hoy.... Son cosas que se huelen.... El lunes lo sabremos


----------



## egarenc (8 May 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos/as Dias/os





Jodidas tetas, intento mirar que mierda es ese pollo que esta detrás de la pava, pero no logro enfocar la vista.

bueno, hemos aprvechado esta bajadita para añadir a la saca algunas map y eng ...ahora parriba


----------



## Krim (9 May 2015)

Insisto en mi creencia: con el QE, la victoria a medio y largo de los osos es IMPOSIBLE. Otra cosa son las limpiadas que metan de por medio.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (10 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> pruebo larguitos ibex.
> 
> esta zona es soporte
> 
> ...




bajó a 10900 donde entre a full.

si no me hubieran baneado, otro suelo se hubiese cogido.
obj 11800.


----------



## Namreir (10 May 2015)

Yo siempre hago eso, compro en minimos y vendo en maximos.


----------



## mpbk (10 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo siempre hago eso, compro en minimos y vendo en maximos.



bien hecho, así como yo.......

en mis hilos queda grabado.


----------



## h2o ras (10 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo siempre hago eso, compro en minimos y vendo en maximos.



enhorabuena, es el metodo infalible :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 May 2015)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos el rally alcista :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 May 2015)

Buneas idas.

Parece que Sacyr va a repartir papelitos de colores. Y sube un 2.5%.

Sacyr se apunta un 2,5% tras anunciar que volverá a remunerar a sus accionistas. Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Durmiente (11 May 2015)

Ya hay 25 valores en verde...

Definitivamente parece que hoy (tambièn) quieren subir...


----------



## mpbk (11 May 2015)

hilo muerto


----------



## Ghost hunter (11 May 2015)

Venga que nos vamos para arriba.

Por cierto el otro día me jodieron bien con OHL, me pillaron con una posición abierta en largos y con la noticia del soborno mexicano..........casi me cago del guano jajajaja


----------



## Hannibal (11 May 2015)

Espero que nadie aquí lleve Natras. Su gráfica da más miedo que ver la casa del jato. ::


----------



## J-Z (11 May 2015)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Venga que nos vamos para arriba.
> 
> Por cierto el otro día me jodieron bien con OHL, me pillaron con una posición abierta en largos y con la noticia del soborno mexicano..........casi me cago del guano jajajaja



Nunca subió más.

Mañana guanazo ::


----------



## bertok (11 May 2015)

negro, los niveles están muy claros en 2120, 2040 y 1970.

Está muy atascado entre los niveles y es evidente que el próximo movimiento va a ser fuerte.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo cuando miro al SP le veo un cartel que se enciende y dice: Agotado el tramo,..... al 1440.
> 
> Pero sé que se debe a las infusiones que tomo..., y que no es real.



nadie quiere vender

vamos a ver qué ocurre si pierde el 2040 y como aumenta la volatilidad.

los 1970 son palabras mayores


----------



## h2o ras (12 May 2015)

Venga, Buenos/as Dias/os


----------



## Namreir (12 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> nadie quiere vender
> 
> vamos a ver qué ocurre si pierde el 2040 y como aumenta la volatilidad.
> 
> los 1970 son palabras mayores



Hay una sensacion en nuestra psico colectiva que nos lleva a pensar que Yellen jamas permitira una fuerte correccion del SP que condene a los states a una nueva recesion. Que estemos acertados o no, llegado este momento, carece de importacia. 

Algun dia caera. ¿Cuando? Cuando mas tiempo tarde el espectaculo va a ser mas impresionante.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay una sensacion en nuestra psico colectiva que nos lleva a pensar que Yellen jamas permitira una fuerte correccion del SP que condene a los states a una nueva recesion. Que estemos acertados o no, llegado este momento, carece de importacia.
> 
> Algun dia caera. ¿Cuando? Cuando mas tiempo tarde el espectaculo va a ser mas impresionante.



El año que viene hay elecciones en USA. O la corrección es ahora, este año, o lo mantendrán, si pueden, hasta después de las elecciones. Si pueden...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué mueve el mercado hoy¿



Grexit. 


O Telefónica, que reparte dividendos.


----------



## J-Z (12 May 2015)

Ahí tenéis el guano mañanero, por la tarde mas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

Y Indra bajando un 10% después de perder 20 millones en un trimestre. Ahora si que tiene sentido el ERE de 3500 personas que se rumorea ¿No?


----------



## Blink (12 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Grexit.
> 
> 
> O Telefónica, que reparte dividendos.



Diría que más bien lo primero. Viendo esto...







ienso:


----------



## burbujeado (12 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y Indra bajando un 10% después de perder 20 millones en un trimestre. Ahora si que tiene sentido el ERE de 3500 personas que se rumorea ¿No?



CEmpresa castuza premium por excelencia, a saber los precios de los contratos que debe de tener por ahí..


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 May 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> DAX 11.035 FranR?



Repito la pregunta de la semana pasada, si es usted tan amable...


----------



## nicklessss (12 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay una sensacion en nuestra psico colectiva que nos lleva a pensar que Yellen jamas permitira una fuerte correccion del SP que condene a los states a una nueva recesion. Que estemos acertados o no, llegado este momento, carece de importacia.



Una sensación en la psico colectiva similar es la que había con el cap del franco suizo del Swiss National Bank y mira la que se lió.

Las psicos colectivas son el mejor indicador contrarian que existe. De acertar el momento exacto mejor nos olvidamos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

Guano premium y para todos. Por lo menos las sacyres me aguantan...


----------



## Snowball (12 May 2015)

Joder, pues el toro de Cárpatos parece que ¿confirma ? la explosión de la burbuja de deuda...



> *La subida de tipos y el Euro, dos peligros correlacionados*
> 
> 
> Hoy volvemos a tener día de problemas en Europa en donde lo más destacado es una nueva subida de la rentabilidad es junto con una nueva apreciación del euro.
> ...


----------



## bertok (12 May 2015)

Si aumentan los tipos, el valor actual de la cotizadas está ampliamente sobrevalorado. Están trayendo a presente los beneficios de al menos 10 años sin coste de capitalización.

El factor que más distorsiona los mercados es el ZIRP y eso se acaba.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

Las arcelores de los nietos me están arreglando el día. ¿Que paso?


----------



## Namreir (12 May 2015)

Capaces son de cerrar en verde hoy


----------



## Durmiente (12 May 2015)

Si no fuera por el poco tiempo que les queda.... todavía le dan la vuelta si se ponen....

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 17:23 ----------

En cualquier caso, con un -0'75% ya se van a conformar (parece...)

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 17:38 ----------

Me reconozco sorprendido....

Creía que iban a recuperar terreno en la subasta...

Peor ya veo que no...


----------



## paulistano (12 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guano premium y para todos. Por lo menos las sacyres me aguantan...



No ves venta en sacyr a estos precios!?? 

Yo me estoy conteniendo para no vender. Volví a comprar en 3,835....base de canal.

La última vez chocó contra el 4,28 creo recordar.... Vaya lío.... Lo mejor es dejarlo como esta..... Y ojo con los sl.... Que vaya bajadita hoy a primera hora....

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 20:28 ----------

Los resultados parecen muy buenos....habra que ver el mercado como se los toma... Que es lo importante


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> No ves venta en sacyr a estos precios!??
> 
> Yo me estoy conteniendo para no vender. Volví a comprar en 3,835....base de canal.
> 
> ...



Yo me quedo. Si supera los 4.30 hay recorrido.


----------



## Robopoli (13 May 2015)

Buenos días, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2015)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

se esta formando una cuña bajista ienso:

a disfrutar de los 40 grados :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (13 May 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días, no?



De buenos, aquí poco. Creo que hay mucha cara de funeral.


----------



## romanrdgz (13 May 2015)

Ah pero, sigue vivo este hilo?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> se esta formando una cuña bajista ienso:
> 
> a disfrutar de los 40 grados :rolleye:



Se me ha pegado el verano al pescuezo. Ya no me quito el sudor hasta Octubre, por lo menos.

¡Será en Octubre!

Subanme esas Sacyres, joer.


----------



## OvEr0n (13 May 2015)

Jesucristo... En orden de dureza está el diamante, el grafeno y por ultimo la resistencia 4.20 en Sacyr


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2015)

Por aqui en el mundo al reves , tambien hace un calor terrible :ouch:

la cuña nos llevara a la mm200 desde donde se iniciara el camino de los 12250 ienso:

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 10:56 ----------

tambien podria ser pandoro que le esta resoplando en el pescuezo , menudo verano te va a dar ::

servidor le mete un corto , llevan varias sesiones mareando la perdiz :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2015)

Parece que el IBEX está fracasando. No logra superar la bajista que ahora pasa por 11430, que casualemte es la parte alta del hueco de ayer, ahora cerrado. Otra vez será.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2015)

esa bajista foma parte de una cuña bajista , ahora toca ir a la parte baja en la mm200 y luego subidon


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2015)

¿La parte baja en la mm200? ¿En diario? ¿Ande es eso? ¿10700.?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2015)

si aprox , ya le ha dao la pajara al ibex :abajo:


----------



## Diegol07 (13 May 2015)

Que paso con el IBEX hoy??? le dieron un sedante??


----------



## elpatatero (13 May 2015)

Cargamos cortitos :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2015)

espero gap a la baja para mañana 

ahi os quedais en el hilo muelto :o


----------



## J-Z (13 May 2015)

peruvian el gap te lo van hacer en el ass.com

Buen cierre del mierdibex.


----------



## Krim (13 May 2015)

conseguirá el Eurodolor romper los 1.14? Resultaría extraño, peeeero...una noticia desde el eurogrupo. de que Varoufake ha cambiado de bufanda, o algo así, y es posible...

¿Alguna declaración importante próxima?


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Jesucristo... En orden de dureza está el diamante, el grafeno y por ultimo la resistencia 4.20 en Sacyr



No hay dios que la entienda.... Ya los rompió hace unas semanas.... Tocó 4.28 pero se desinfló. 

Sacyr es una cuestión de fe.


----------



## J-Z (13 May 2015)

Sacyr es un zurullo que cualquier día te baja 1 euro y tan pancha.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2015)

Despues del fracaso de ayer, hoy un poco mas guano para todos. Pasen a coger su parte. Destacando entre todos Sacyr, como no. Y arcelor, para variar.

---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 07:21 ----------

Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión


> Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir



Yo creo que hasta que no se meta el limpiabotas, esto tira para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2015)

guanos d¡as gacelillas 

preveo siete dias de oscuridad :no:


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2015)

Sacyr. Que miedo. Típico valor que en caso de guano se va a los infiernos "prisisticos".
A ver, no es que no diga que en general los valores del IBEX no son mierda (salvo excepciones gloriosas y monopolísticas) es que las constructoras están entre lo peor de lo peor. Sin ver un balance, dentro la demanda es cero y fuera sólo se ganan concursos "Panama style".
Yo ahora me mantendría fuera si se está en liquidez (y desde luego fuera de Sacyres y demás) y desharía posiciones de estar dentro en los picos QE entre 11.7K y 12.2K.
Ojo que estoy hablando a largo plazo (2-3 años).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2015)

Zeltiñas y Sacyr.

Encuentro Digital: Juanjo Martínez - 14/05/15 - elEconomista.es






---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 10:49 ----------

¿que pasó con Arcelor? :8:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> [/COLOR]¿que pasó con Arcelor? :8:



Por qué hurgáis en la herida?? :´(


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Por qué hurgáis en la herida?? :´(



La UE se saca una investigación antidumping sobre las bobinas laminadas en frío.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2015)

Veremos si confirma esto. Una vez suepra los 10 euros, arcelor tiene mucho caminito para arriba.

Cerrada de cortos masivo.


----------



## Hannibal (14 May 2015)

Y qué me decís de Amper? ::


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2015)

Las arcetroles insisten en darme platita cuando yo queria que bajasen para comprar mais


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 May 2015)

Voy a probar con RWE a ver si me saco la espina del acero. 

Con un ojo en el azúcar.


----------



## OvEr0n (14 May 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y qué me decís de Amper? ::



Codere 2.0. El que tenga huevos y le tenga poco aprecio a su dinero que lo intente...


----------



## mpbk (14 May 2015)

holaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> holaaaaaaaaaa



Hola. Timofónica es compra en 12,90 o 13 ?


----------



## mpbk (14 May 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hola. Timofónica es compra en 12,90 o 13 ?



insert coin


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> insert coin



yeso ?


----------



## mpbk (14 May 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yeso ?



paso de mirar gráficos

tu conoces a alguien que trabaje gratis? ya he aportado más de lo que se merecía este foro.

ahora la gente me ha cogido respeto, mails que si quiero participar en su web...

jajaja pero no era un trollaco?

además me banean cada dos por 3, los moderadores dictadores.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> paso de mirar gráficos
> 
> tu conoces a alguien que trabaje gratis? ya he aportado más de lo que se merecía este foro.
> 
> ...



Tan solo era una pregunta. Ni creo que seas un trolaco ni tampoco el oráculo de Delfos versión bolsa ..., pero tenía las timofónicas entradas a 11,80 y las vendí hace poco a 13,75 y ahora las extraño ....::
En fin, que si llegaran a 12,90 yo creo que pillaría un paquetito y era para saber una opinión, nothing else


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2015)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

seran maricones :8: apertura por encima del central de bollinger y pde la bajista de corto plazo , no queda otra que cambiar de bando ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (15 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seran maricones :8: apertura por encima del central de bollinger y pde la bajista de corto plazo , no queda otra que cambiar de bando ienso:



Y, entonces, ¿en qué bando te pones? ¿crees que va a subir o a bajar en el corto plazo? ¿y a medio plazo? Es que, hijo mío, cambias de bando cada diez minutos (o doce).

(Nota: Lo de "hijo mío" es una metáfora)

---------- Post added 15-may-2015 at 09:55 ----------

Y, si me responde a lo anterior, sólo nos queda ponernos de acuerdo en qué significa "corto plazo" y "medio plazo".

(Lo de "largo plazo" lo entendemos todos...: ¡el "big crunch"!)


----------



## malibux (15 May 2015)

Me suena que hace poco en el hilo había discusiones sobre si Arcelor era un truño e iba a bajar mucho más. Pues jodo, la tía no para de subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2015)

trece y ahora pasamos a ser alcistas


----------



## Durmiente (15 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> trece y ahora pasamos a ser alcistas



Muchas thanks


----------



## J-Z (15 May 2015)

Bien el jato alcista, y esto baja, todo funciona.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2015)

apenas podemos salir de largos con algunas perdidas , pasamos a cortos con tres cullons 

la cuña bajista es la figura ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 May 2015)

Que pasada las Arcelores. Las tenía para los nietos y tal, pero las empiezo a mirar con otros ojos. Si volvieran cerca de 10 euros no sé qué locura haría, la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2015)

cerramos cortos y abrimos largos 10240 :Baile:


----------



## OvEr0n (18 May 2015)

Jesucristo, lo de las sacyres era otro amago a los 4.20 y van... lol


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 May 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Jesucristo, lo de las sacyres era otro amago a los 4.20 y van... lol



Hay que tener FED. Lo conseguirá. Hoy no, mañana...

Les pasa muchos valores. Hay una resitencia hay muy fuerte por los 11500/11400 del IBEX.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 14:02 ----------

Hay que colaborar. ¡Joder, compren por España!

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 14:05 ----------






muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos y abrimos largos 10240 :Baile:



Hoy el jato está acertando. ienso: Algo raro pasa.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2015)

cerramos largos 11240 en 11300 y abrimos cortos :abajo:

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 17:25 ----------

espero gap a la baja para mañana , nos videamos pezkeñines


----------



## kemao2 (18 May 2015)

El ratio Q de Tobin alerta de una importante burbuja de precios en los mercados bursátiles lo cual no debe sorprendernos como efecto de la impresora que ya no genera inflación como en el pasado sino burbujas financieras. Hay que hacer algunas matizaciones al ratio Q como previsiones de demanda e incrementos de ingresos generalizados suponen un mayor ratio asi como una buena imagen de empresa también lo cual en el concentrado mercado actual cada vez es mas habitual. De todas formas hay una clara burbuja 


PD: Edito el articulo que estaba mal redactado. 


***************************

*¿Burbuja bursátil? El 'ratio Q' de Tobin indica valoraciones propias de 1929*


El fallecido premio Nobel y célebre economista, *James Tobin, ideó un indicador conocido como el ratio Q para intentar dilucidar si las acciones están cotizando por encima de su 'valor real', es decir, conocer si están sobrevaloradas. Según este indicador, las acciones en EEUU estarían cotizando a niveles 'burbujísticos', ya que sólo antes del crack de 1929 y durante la burbuja tecnológica estuvieron más sobrevaloradas*.

*El índice expresa , que si se pueden comprar todos los activos y aún sobra dinero (el 10% en el caso de ahora) es que está sobrevalorado o dicho de otro modo El ratio Q indica la diferencia entre comprar una empresa a precio de mercado o montar uno mismo la empresa desde 0, si cuesta lo mismo da 1, por encima de 1 está sobrevalorada,*


A día de hoy, *las acciones de Wall Street tienen un valor que está un 10% por encima del valor real que hay detrás de todos los activos de las compañías que conforman los índices de la bolsa de EEUU.*
Además, la 'sobrevaloración' que viven las acciones en EEUU a día de hoy sólo se ha visto superada antes del crack bursátil de 1929 y durante la burbuja tecnológica del año 2001. Estos datos dejan entrever que la renta variable estadounidense puede estar alcanzando unos registros considerados de burbuja. 

Andrew Smithers, antiguo director de inversiones de la firma SG Warburg's, explica a Bloomberg que el ratio Q está alertando de las distorsiones que ha causado la política monetaria ultra-expansiva que lleva años implementando la Reserva Federal. Ahora, el máximo organismo monetario de EEUU debe comenzar a corregir poco a poco esa política. 


*El QE ha sido una estrategia muy peligrosa, desde mi punto de vista, porque ha impulsado de los precios de los activos hasta niveles excesivamente elevados. Se puede decir que el 80% del mercado de renta variable está sobrevalorado", *sentencia Smithers


¿Burbuja bursátil? El 'ratio Q' de Tobin indica valoraciones propias de 1929 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 May 2015)

Americanos cerrando en maximos historicos + gato corto + malas noticias saliendo... adivinen


----------



## paulistano (18 May 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Jesucristo, lo de las sacyres era otro amago a los 4.20 y van... lol



El cierre no ha estado mal... Esperemos sea la buena.... Es una acción muy puta


----------



## Krim (19 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 11240 en 11300 y abrimos cortos :abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 17:25 ----------
> 
> espero gap a la baja para mañana , nos videamos pezkeñines



Mi PROFETA, mi REY, mi MAESTRO, mi GATO. :aplauso:

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 May 2015)

Parece que ie IBEX a roto la bajista de los últimos dias. Además con gap de apertura y encima con ganas. Solo falta que se animen las Sacyres ¿Que no?


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Parece que ie IBEX a roto la bajista de los últimos dias. Además con gap de apertura y encima con ganas. Solo falta que se animen las Sacyres ¿Que no?



Muy poco volumen el de sacyr....


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 May 2015)

Muy tipico subir los indices así para que no te dé tiempo a reaccionar


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 May 2015)

Parece que las grifoles vuelven a despertar. Lo de Sacyr muy triste...


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Parece que las grifoles vuelven a despertar. Lo de Sacyr muy triste...



Hombre, esperemos que al cierre si el IBEX sigue en esos niveles se anime esta acción a romper el 4.20.

Mejor esta forma de comportarse que no otra, que he sufrido mil veces.... Que es abrir con gap al alza y a la medio hora con cuatro velones rojos te deja tiritando. 

Si es verdad que da rabia que esta es la típica acción que estando el IBEX subiendo lo que está subiendo debería ir al menos un 2% arriba.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 May 2015)

zew alemán


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2015)

vaya por dios :ouch:

entre hoy y mañana se cierra el gap , luego subidon ienso:


----------



## h2o ras (19 May 2015)

^Bueno yo porsiacaso he realizado plusvis en Ibertrolas


----------



## Norske (19 May 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> zew alemán



Los caminos de la Bolsa son inescrutables, a veces... Zew peor en 5 meses y el Dax subiendo un 2%


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2015)

el gap debe cerrarse mañana para dar una entrada segura al alza , si lo cierran hoy , todo podria suceder ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 May 2015)

nos vemos mañana para el cierre del gap


----------



## atman (19 May 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Los caminos de la Bolsa son inescrutables, a veces... Zew peor en 5 meses y el Dax subiendo un 2%



Ha sido por las declaraciones del Courie ese... avisando que el BCE va a comprar aún más fuerte en mayo y junio... claro, chute que te crió...

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 20:36 ----------

Y up! al hilo, que da pena verlo siempre en segunda página...


----------



## Action directe (19 May 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El SP está secuestrado porr por un loco; necesita bajar a 1400, pero lo quieren llevar por encima de de 3400



Dan ganas de meterse corto en el SP, pero a saber que va a pasar. No se como la peña se sigue metiendo alli. Quien compra?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

esto ya no tiene pinta de cerrar el gap para seguir subiendo , ahora tiene pinta de seguir subiendo o de trampa en isla , cuidado pues ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 May 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> Dan ganas de meterse corto en el SP, pero a saber que va a pasar. No se como la peña se sigue metiendo alli. Quien compra?



La gente no compra índices, compra empresas. Y siempre hay alguna empresa por aquí, otra por allá, una que gana más de lo esperado, otra que consigue un contrato, otra a la que le suben el precio objetivo, un día por que baja el dólar, otro por que sube el petróleo. Siempre hay una excusa.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

cuidado con la trampa en isla chavales :no:


----------



## Robopoli (20 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La gente no compra índices, compra empresas. Y siempre hay alguna empresa por aquí, otra por allá, una que gana más de lo esperado, otra que consigue un contrato, otra a la que le suben el precio objetivo, un día por que baja el dólar, otro por que sube el petróleo. Siempre hay una excusa.



No estoy muy seguro... Sólo uno de los ETFs (el más gordo eso sí) representa un 1% del SP500. Si a eso le añades otros instrumentos, ETFs, hegde funds, etc. yo diría que hay un buen porcentaje (incluidos fondos más o menos importantes) que va a piñon a por índices. 
Al final los índices tienen sus ventajas. Técnicamente si un índice no funciona se cambian sus componentes y ya está y el riesgo de quiebra es en la práctica 0. Además son la cara económica de los países por lo que los propios gobiernos tienen un interés intrínseco en que les vaya bien.
Si quiebra un Lehman Brothers se lía gorda y hay crisis recesión y demás, si quiebra un índice volvemos a la edad media. 
Claro que no quita para que de vez en cuando haya sustitos ::


----------



## atman (20 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La gente no compra índices, compra empresas. Y siempre hay alguna empresa por aquí, otra por allá, una que gana más de lo esperado, otra que consigue un contrato, otra a la que le suben el precio objetivo, un día por que baja el dólar, otro por que sube el petróleo. Siempre hay una excusa.



Ayer Yahoo! se metió una ostia de cuidado sin motivo aparente...

¿la primera trompeta?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

de momento todo apunta a trampa en isla ienso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2015)

atman dijo:


> Ayer Yahoo! se metió una ostia de cuidado sin motivo aparente...
> 
> ¿la primera trompeta?



Impuestos. Un comentario de Hacienda sobre las spinoff.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 May 2015)

atman dijo:


> Ayer Yahoo! se metió una ostia de cuidado sin motivo aparente...
> 
> ¿la primera trompeta?



Esto es como lo de los pisitos, la gente piensa: 'hay empresas y empresas', 'mi acción va para arriba', etc. Pero cuando esto se caiga, caerán todas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

se lo llevan a los 12050 en pocas sesiones ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2015)

Hoy parece que va a terminar volviendo a subir...

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 16:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> se lo llevan a los 12050 en pocas sesiones ienso:



No creo que tanto....


Pero todo puede ser....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

El viernes lo teneis plantado en los 12000-12100 ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (20 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El viernes lo teneis plantado en los 12000-12100 ienso:



Por mi, estupendo. 

La verdad


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2015)

ya no se ni en que dia estamos , el lateral me confunde ::

el martes vemos los 12xxx , tenemos un triangulo expansivo con objetivo 12050 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 May 2015)

Ayer compré algunas grifoles mas. Esperemos que no se de muy mal la cosa.

Buenos dias.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ayer compré algunas grifoles mas. Esperemos que no se de muy mal la cosa.
> 
> Buenos dias.



Pues yo vendí l mitad de las sacyr.... 

Ya puede subir.


----------



## Hannibal (21 May 2015)

Según el de eleconolisto, próxima parada en 12500 ::

_En efecto, consideramos que la corrección ha llegado a su fin en la renta variable europea, siempre y cuando no se pierdan niveles clave como son los 11.200 puntos en el caso del Ibex 35, por lo tanto, hay que haber aumentado la exposición en renta variable a principios de semana como hemos hecho en nuestras carteras. El objetivo que manejamos para el selectivo español son los 12.500 puntos como le muestro en el gráfico adjunto._


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2015)

arriba ese hilo muerto :ouch:

veo un probable doble techo en construccion ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arriba ese hilo muerto :ouch:
> 
> veo un probable doble techo en construccion ienso:



¿Todavía no se ha acercado a máximos y usted ya ve el doble techo?::

Hoy tengo FED en las Scyres.


----------



## paulistano (22 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Todavía no se ha acercado a máximos y usted ya ve el doble techo?::
> 
> Hoy tengo FED en las Scyres.



La señal del despegue fue mi mensaje.... Lol


Las que aún me quedan no se venden.... O si se vende es a 3,5


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2015)

mientras esperamos el fin de los precios caros , nos vemos una peli de las buenas .

Ver Tema - Nightcrawler.1080P.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2015 - Todohdtv

el prota es un psicopata de manual , en algunos momentos MV se siente identificado :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2015)

Ha pasado algo. No se el qué pero un velón rojo de 50 puntos.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 May 2015)

Habrá sido el varufocker

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...tabilidad-financiera-114803061--business.html

Este sí que es un trolaco de los buenos ¿No quereis recortes? Zasca.

"En un periodo en que las instituciones consideran dar marcha atrás la decisión de no bajar los suplementos de las pensiones y aumentar el salario mínimo, el ministro de Finanzas cree que el Grupo de Trabajo del Euro no estará en desacuerdo con esta decisión", aseguró la nota ministerial


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2015)

en media hora habla el drogas ienso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mientras esperamos el fin de los precios caros , nos vemos una peli de las buenas .
> 
> Ver Tema - Nightcrawler.1080P.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2015 - Todohdtv
> 
> el prota es un psicopata de manual , en algunos momentos MV se siente identificado :rolleye:



Recomendable! Brutal actuación de Gyllenhaal.

Aunque cuando se estrenó querían compararla con Taxi Driver ::


Y a todo esto... qué día es?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 May 2015)

Mañana guano del bueno para todos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (25 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mañana guano del bueno para todos.



Pero del bueno, guano serio 
De hechi, comenzaran los informes d goldman k podemos gana las proximas elecciones 
Preparaos...


----------



## Rcn7 (25 May 2015)

Mañana va a ser un bonito día!!

Grecia avisa que no podrá pagar los 1.600 millones que vencen en junio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Grecia que no paga, Podemos que medio gana y Yelen el viernes pasado avisando que se acabó la fiesta...hoy guano del bueno para todos.


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2015)

Empieza la fieGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTA como diria rajoy.

A gosarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Un guano de -1.30% en la apertura.

Menos Arcelor. Arcelor sube un 1.5% ::

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 07:06 ----------

Se ha quedado en el hueco del de lunes pasado. Yo no entiendo mucho de huecos: no sé si hay que cerrarlo, si no hay que cerrarlo o si le suda la polla, la verdad. De eso sabe el jato.


----------



## elpatatero (25 May 2015)

Ahora viene la curva de bilinguer hasta los 11.500 con tres cullos :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## bertok (25 May 2015)

Viene la ingobernabilidad de españa o en caso de pactos el ascenso al poder de partidos abiertamente en contra de las políticas económicas de corto plazo impuestas desde Alemania.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Viene la ingobernabilidad de españa o en caso de pactos el ascenso al poder de partidos abiertamente en contra de las políticas económicas de corto plazo impuestas desde Alemania.



Tengo miedo..................... o algo así ....


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Viene la ingobernabilidad de españa o en caso de pactos el ascenso al poder de partidos abiertamente en contra de las políticas económicas de corto plazo impuestas desde Alemania.



Bueno no harán grandes proyectos, casi igual nos viene bien.


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Viene la ingobernabilidad de españa o en caso de pactos el ascenso al poder de partidos abiertamente en contra de las políticas económicas de corto plazo impuestas desde Alemania.



Ya es demasiado tarde. ¿Quién va a tomar la decisión de enfrentarse a Alemania (y a los demás acreedores) y dejar de pagar?

Lo que implicaría eso sería muchísimo dolor para clases medias y bajas, especialmente jóvenes, funcionarios y pensionistas....precisamente los que han catalizado el cambio tan necesario.

Hay que ser realistas. Pasarán por el aro. La gente quiere sus paguitas mensuales, sus AVE´s, las fiestas del pueblo en las que "haya de tó", el "furgol" y les importa un carajo la deuda y los datos macro.

Lo que ocurrirá para que se caiga el castillo de naipes es que alguien se deje la puerta abierta. No será Grecia, a estas alturas, todo el mundo tiene planes B para el peor de los casos. Será una corriente de aire con la que (casi nadie) cuente que podrá ser política-estratégica o económica de efecto global.

Ajústense los cinturones!


----------



## Chamuca (25 May 2015)

Cae el Ibex, suena raro.::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Y decían que venía descontadísimo. Menuda leche patria.

Hueco cerrado. ¿Y ahora?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Hola sacyreños. Unos comentarios que ví. Como sabemos, 3.80 por abajo y 4.2X por arriba.



> En el gráfico de velas Heikin Ashi, la vela del viernes al cierre es pequeña. Nos confirma la zona de consolidación. Debemos esperar.
> 
> Estrategias alcistas:La señal se activará al romper la resistencia de 4,22 euros. Protegemos con un stop en 4,15 euros y buscaría un 3,89% de objetivo hasta la resistencia de 4,42 euros. Al romperla, el próximo objetivo sería de 4,18% y stop en 4,32 euros.
> Estrategias bajistas: La señal se activará al romper el soporte de 4,05 euros. Protegemos con un stop en 4,12 euros y buscaría un 4,20% de objetivo hasta el soporte de 3,88 euros. Al romperlo, el próximo objetivo sería de 4,32% y stop en 3,92 euros.
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Viene la ingobernabilidad de españa o en caso de pactos el ascenso al poder de partidos abiertamente en contra de las políticas económicas de corto plazo impuestas desde Alemania.



¿Perdona? Ya no voy a discutir si la política económica alemana es a corto o largo plazo, pero de lo que nadie tiene dudas es de que la política económica tanto de PP, PSOE como Podemos es hipercortoplacista. Básicamente se sustenta en endeudar el país para dar paguitas y asegurarse el puesto durante 4 años, y luego que salga el sol por Antequera.

Luego si quieres comentamos lo de Alemania; aunque creo que precisamente tú deberías estar de acuerdo con ellos por querer reducir el déficit para minimizar los efectos cuando esto pete.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2015)

Y el guano bueno ?


----------



## Ghost hunter (25 May 2015)

Una follada de más del 2% y eso que no han ganado los Podemitas................ si estos ganan en la generales no queda un duro en España, eso si tendremos miles y miles de derechos a humo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Nadie a posteado esto en nungún lado.



> Los auditores avisan de trabas para funcionar en 19 empresas cotizadas | Economía | EL PA
> Los informes de auditoría que integran las cuentas anuales de las 156 compañías cotizadas en la Bolsa española —130 en el mercado continuo y 26 en el MAB— reflejan que hay 19 grupos empresariales con problemas para seguir funcionando, ninguno del Ibex. Estas empresas con un futuro complejo tienen una capitalización pequeña o mediana, están endeudadas y pertenecen a sectores golpeados por la crisis.
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 10:25 ----------

Por cierto, Italia también baja un 2% y allí no han votado a podemos.


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, Italia también baja un 2% y allí no han votado a podemos.



Creo que tiene más que ver con esto que con Podemos, obviamente.

Grecia avisa que no podrá pagar los 1.600 millones que vencen en junio

Aunque no tardaremos en ver cómo meten miedo con Podemos durante el verano. Estamos a finales de mayo, hay que haber vendido ya :no:


----------



## Seren (25 May 2015)

A partir de mañana esto vuelve a la normalidad


----------



## bertok (25 May 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Perdona? Ya no voy a discutir si la política económica alemana es a corto o largo plazo, pero de lo que nadie tiene dudas es de que la política económica tanto de PP, PSOE como Podemos es hipercortoplacista. Básicamente se sustenta en endeudar el país para dar paguitas y asegurarse el puesto durante 4 años, y luego que salga el sol por Antequera.
> 
> Luego si quieres comentamos lo de Alemania; aunque creo que precisamente tú deberías estar de acuerdo con ellos por querer reducir el déficit para minimizar los efectos cuando esto pete.



La derecha era proclive a machacar a parte de la sociedad civil en forma de eliminación de los derechos sociales.

El frente de izquierda lo primero que va a hacer es incrementar el gasto social y poner en solfa los objetivos de déficit impuestos desde Europa.

El país ya paso el turning point. El catacrock en forma de larga agonia hacia la sudamericanizacion es inevitable.

Los endeudados y quienes dependan de un trabajo mecaniza le van a ser los principales perjudicados.


----------



## Hannibal (25 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La derecha era proclive a machacar a parte de la sociedad civil en forma de eliminación de los derechos sociales.
> 
> El frente de izquierda lo primero que va a hacer es incrementar el gasto social y poner en solfa los objetivos de déficit impuestos desde Europa.
> 
> ...



¿Entiendo que dices que la izquierda es la que nos lleva hacia la sudamericanización? :rolleye:

Con la derecha mucho mejor nos iría, desde luego. No al menos con esta derecha acomplejada y acomodada.

Conste que yo no soy ni de derechas ni de izquierdas, y me explico. Como dije en otro hilo, yo soy de los que piensan con cabeza, y que hay que endeudarse en la medida de lo posible. Y hoy , nadie en este país lo hace.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2015)

Ambos, el país ya está sentenciado porque la deuda ya existe. En cuanto suban un poco los tipos se lía. Ni siquiera hace falta que suban los tipos porque nos estamos endeudando como si no hubiera mañana.

La sudamericanizacion es inevitable. Ahí hay vida pero muy diferente a la que conocemos en Occidente.

El nuevo orden social se organizará en función de las deudas de cada uno y de su formación.

Y va a ser una organización extrema.

Cada uno va a tener que aguantar su vela


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

La izquierda tiene que hacer de izquierda y la derecha tiene que hacer de derecha. Lo que pasa es que en España PP y PSOE sólo han hecho el gilipollas con los pisitos de mierda, han cedido antes las élites extractivas y han hundido le país en un mar impagable de deudas.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La izquierda tiene que hacer de izquierda y la derecha tiene que hacer de derecha. Lo que pasa es que en España PP y PSOE sólo han hecho el gilipollas con los pisitos de mierda, han cedido antes las élites extractivas y han hundido le país en un mar impagable de deudas.



La deuda era el medio para esclavizar a la gente.

La inmensa mayoría de la población ha sido programada para vender su alma por comprar cosas que no necesita y termina pagando con la privación de su libertad


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 May 2015)

Por cierto, ni pizca de reacción. Caida a plomo de IBEX.


----------



## Action directe (25 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, ni pizca de reacción. Caida a plomo de IBEX.



Bueno, cuanto mas caiga hoy, menos caera en las siguientes sesiones.

Mientras no cierre el gap de 175-250...


----------



## efecto_dragui (25 May 2015)

La casta ya ha caido, ahora falta que lo haga el chulibex de los cojones para poner a los florentino soprano y cia en su sitio...


----------



## mpbk (25 May 2015)

hola wapos.

estaba claro que el viernes el ibex estaba en resistencia.

fail hchi, pintan magros los largos.

ya dije que era venta en 11800 e irse de vacaciones, porque cuando empiezan con estos movimientos laterales acabas perdiendo todo


----------



## Van der Graaf (25 May 2015)

Impresionante el gráfico que publica hoy el Cárpatos en su wec. La velocidad del dinero en USA sigue cayendo a plomo pese a _the American NEP_:







Al cierre. A la espera del veredicto de los inversores internacionales a las elecciones


::


----------



## mpbk (25 May 2015)

keinur dijo:


> [youtube]5PNlRnz-KU4[/youtube]



joder que recuerdo estas canciones........

vayas años, cuando empezaban a chupartela.


----------



## kemao2 (25 May 2015)

Por mucho que se empeñen imprimir dinero solo va a reducir esa velocidad de circulación del dinero porque la oferta va a crecer siempre mas rápido que la actividad económica que quieren crear. Y el excedente de liquidez se está almacenando en activos que no circulan o directamente depositado en el BCE.

La impresora y crear mas y mas masa monetaria no va a crear mas actividad económica. 

********



La velocidad tiene que ver con la cantidad de actividad económica asociada a una determinada oferta de dinero.


En la práctica, los intentos de medir la velocidad del dinero son generalmente indirectos:
VT = nT/M
donde


VT, es la velocidad del dinero para todas las transacciones.
nT, es el valor nominal de las transacciones globales.
M\,es la cantidad total de dinero en circulación en el promedio de la economía (véase " La oferta de dinero "para más detalles).


(Dada la dicotomía clásica, nT puede ser establecido como un producto P\cdot T del nivel de precios P y una variable real del número de transacciones T.)


Velocidad de circulaciÃ³n del dinero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Van der Graaf dijo:


> Impresionante el gráfico que publica hoy el Cárpatos en su wec. La velocidad del dinero en USA sigue cayendo a plomo pese a _the American NEP_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seren (25 May 2015)

Esa gráfica de la velocidad del dinero en USA es más que preocupante. Es un dato muy relacionado con la inflación. Algo gordo va a pasar pero es complicado saber que...

No se que pueden decir los austriacos acerca de ésto, sus medidas ahondarían mas el problema.

Se puede ver que desde el el 2001 va en picado y batiendo record tras record, como en otras muchas cosas me temo que esto tiene mucho que ver con el nacimiento del euro.


----------



## Namreir (25 May 2015)

Acojonantes los datos sobre la velocidad del dinero. Indica:

1) El capital se sigue acumulando.

2) Los que acumulan capital prefieren tenerlo parado a arriesgarlo.

Lo bueno para la FED es que va a poder seguir imprimiendo como si no hubiese mañana sin que haya riesgos reales de inflacion.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 23:09 ----------

Creo que llegado este momento solo queda una salida que se reduce a dos puntos:

A) Eliminar todos los impuestos sobre la generacion de riqueza (renta y sociedades mayormente), y sobre consumo (IVA mayormente)

B) Implantar una tasa plana sobre la acumulacion de capital.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 May 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y el guano bueno ?



Mañana, cuando abran en USA, Reino Unido y Alemania, donde hoy ha sido festivo. ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Mañana, cuando abran en USA, Reino Unido y Alemania, donde hoy ha sido festivo. ienso:



otro -2% ? o más ........?


----------



## paulistano (25 May 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Mañana, cuando abran en USA, Reino Unido y Alemania, donde hoy ha sido festivo. ienso:



Pues yo creo que lo de hoy ha sido un asustaviejas..... De hecho bankia a 1,15.... Suena bien....


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 May 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> otro -2% ? o más ........?



Apostaría entre -3% y -5% de pérdidas para todos esos castuzos del churribex, cosa que por otra parte indicaría que para los sufridos ciudadanos que estamos abajo a partir de ahora nos irá mejor con las políticas anticasta.


----------



## h2o ras (26 May 2015)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> La casta ya ha caido, ahora falta que lo haga el chulibex de los cojones para poner a los florentino soprano y cia en su sitio...



Es cojonudo al Floren*timo *nadie le hace preguntas...
(Castor, caja Madrid)
Buen@s di@s


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

Parece que hoy será otro dia de fiesta. Que lo disfruten...

Guanos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2015)

ha sido solo una pullback


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2015)

toma velote


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

Hay mucho guano. Esperemos que en 11200 mantengan esto un poquito, pero no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2015)

Inestabilidad política.
Tasas a eléctricas.
Medidas perroflauteras.
El déficit no forma parte del nuevo discurso político.

Es importante ver el primer movimiento que hace Europa.


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2015)

recompro las sacyr que vendí a 4,10 el jueves....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

Pues no. Parece que perdemos los 11200


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues no. Parece que perdemos los 11200



Yo quiero guano del bueno-bueno


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

Buena vuelta. Barrida de stops, pero aguantan los 11200.


----------



## Namreir (26 May 2015)

Letras a un año 0,001 -0,011 -91,67% 

En breve empezaremos a financiando con tipos negativos.

Se ve que lo inversores empiezan a premiar a españa por desahcerse de las zampabollos trincachuches.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ha sido solo una pullback



pullback a la bajista


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pullback a la bajista



Pues se han pasado un poquito de frenada esta mañana ¿No?

Parce que ha entrado pasta. Veremso como acaba le día.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 May 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> recompro las sacyr que vendí a 4,10 el jueves....





Namreir dijo:


> Letras a un año 0,001 -0,011 -91,67%
> 
> En breve empezaremos a financiando con tipos negativos.
> 
> Se ve que lo inversores empiezan a premiar a españa por desahcerse de las zampabollos trincachuches.



Mierda, al final voy a tener que recomprar más caro. ::

Marditosh mercahos, que no se dan cuenta de que la extrema zquierda bolivariana expropiará el churrivex.

Y el Varufocker que quiere recortar el sueldo de la troika. Andevamos a parar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 May 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Letras a un año 0,001 -0,011 -91,67%
> 
> En breve empezaremos a financiando con tipos negativos.
> 
> Se ve que lo inversores empiezan a premiar a españa por desahcerse de las zampabollos trincachuches.



Gran parte del batacazo PPSOE ha sido por culpa de la corrupción. Mi teoría siempre ha sido que el que hayan salido todos estos casos de corrupción a la luz pública es gracias a una exigencia externa de nuestros acreedores. Nos están limpiando. Y por tanto, creo, todo esto está descontado.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues se han pasado un poquito de frenada esta mañana ¿No?
> 
> Parce que ha entrado pasta. Veremso como acaba le día.



de eso se trata de agitar el avispero , despioje de manual


----------



## Hannibal (26 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Gran parte del batacazo PPSOE ha sido por culpa de la corrupción. Mi teoría siempre ha sido que el que hayan salido todos estos casos de corrupción a la luz pública es gracias a una exigencia externa de nuestros acreedores. Nos están limpiando. Y por tanto, creo, todo esto está descontado.



Estoy de acuerdo en que tanta limpieza viene por obligación de alguien por encima del Rajao. De la misma forma, parece lógico pensar que los mismos que ordenan esto, son los que han aupado a Podemos dándoles bombo en prime time en todas las cadenas. Todo esto forma parte de un plan, el motivo lo desconozco. Pero si nos ponemos a pensar, en Grecia pasó algo parecido: ¿os acordais de cuándo se lió parda porque se descubrió que los castuzos de allí habían manipulado todo tipo de datos? 

Por tanto, quizá todo esto de Syriza o Podemos sea simplemente una maniobra alemana para echarnos de la UE y que parezca que nos vamos nosotros.

Que esté descontado, ni mucho menos; ya verás los meses que nos esperan en todos los medios azuzando (con razón) el miedo porque llega Podemos.


----------



## efecto_dragui (26 May 2015)

La maquina financiera del BCE funciona a tutiplen. El tsunami de liquidez soporta lo que sea.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 May 2015)

No ha sido BCE. Ha sido que Espe ha filtrado hace 2 horas, que Grecia va a pagar al FMI un día antes del día de la bestia. O del día D.


----------



## paulistano (26 May 2015)

Vaya trolleada..... De principio a fin


----------



## J-Z (26 May 2015)

Churribex de mierda ni baja ni sube ni caga ni come, mes perdido.


----------



## Durmiente (26 May 2015)

Parece que llega el invierno nuclear


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Parece que llega el invierno nuclear



y eso ..... ?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 May 2015)

Joder, si baja el euros tendría que beneficiar a las empresas exportadoras: el Dax, mis Grifoles, mis zélticas ¿No? Vamos, coño.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 May 2015)

Y mi guano bueno ?


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2015)

No lo descartes......esta la cosa calentita.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 May 2015)

¿que ha pasado? Velote de los buenos.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2015)

De coña.... A ver si se anima sacyr a volver otra vez a los 20


----------



## J-Z (27 May 2015)

Que coño va a pasar mira que sois mantas, el otro día dejan un GAP que van a cerrar, vaya novedad.

Sacyr es escoria, estoy deseando que un día de estos te baje 1 leuro con cualquier chorrinoticia para que aprendas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 May 2015)

DE carpatos:


> Las bolsas han subido con fuerza y los bonos periféricos también, tras un rumor que corre por el mercado que dice que a nivel de técnicos ya habría un acuerdo entre Grecia y sus acreedores. Se habla de que la fuente sería, desde esos mismos técnicos.
> 
> Leer más: ¿Qué pasa? Tramo al alza sorpresa





> Tras los rumores que comentábamos antes ahora el propio gobierno griego dice que han empezado el procedimiento para firmar un acuerdo a nivel técnico, y que Tsipras está en comunicación constante con los acreedores para cerrar el acuerdo.
> 
> Según Grecia los acreedores habrían cedido en las peticiones de superávit primario, y no se le pediría medidas recesionarias.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (27 May 2015)

Y el jato?? Ya no trolea???::


----------



## J-Z (27 May 2015)

Que va a trolear si el churribex se trolea sólo, una puta mierda infecta de índice castuzo burbujeado de un país quebrado.

Esto lo llevan a 12.200 y ya veremos si les da por bajar ahí, que se vayan a tomar por el culo.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 May 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y el jato?? Ya no trolea???::



Creo que ha salido de concejal.


----------



## Robopoli (27 May 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Creo que ha salido de concejal.



Una pena... Aquí cada vez los trolecillos son de peor calidad. Con el jato por lo menos nos reíamos un poco.
Saludos a los foreros de bien que quedáis aún por estos lares.


----------



## Topongo (27 May 2015)

Troles sanos...

Por aquí uno que está en Abertis y en avioncitos para largo y con poca gana de entrar en nada viendo como viene el rio...
Además poco tiempo disponible.

Animo a los sacyrianos, algun dia pasará de 20 y tal ::


----------



## LCIRPM (27 May 2015)

Entre el poco tiempo y la debacle HVEI35-era
Esto ya no es lo que era.

Y los bolivarianos estos liándola, ya esta él churribex casi en 11500, cagontó.


----------



## J-Z (27 May 2015)

Al menos la basura infecta de OHL va camino de 14 pavos, donde se podrá picotear algo.


----------



## Robopoli (27 May 2015)

No se porque me ha saltado en el histórico del safari ANR y Dios pío que rítmico infernal ::


----------



## Hannibal (27 May 2015)

Que putada;me había quedado fuera y me he perdido la subida de hoy.

Tiradme todo el MC lo antes posible! ::


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Que coño va a pasar mira que sois mantas, el otro día dejan un GAP que van a cerrar, vaya novedad.
> 
> Sacyr es escoria, estoy deseando que un día de estos te baje 1 leuro con cualquier chorrinoticia para que aprendas.



Relax hombre...aquí todos somos amigüitos y nos debemos alegrar de las plusvis de los otros conforeros.

De momento las vendidas en 4,10 y compradas en 3,90 van bien...cantadas en vivo hoyga:Baile:

Y si salen mal...pues a otra cosa....es lo que tiene estoienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2015)

veo un doble suelo de manual en 10900 , para el 19 de junio estaremos en los 12200-12300 ienso:


----------



## LCIRPM (28 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo un doble suelo de manual en 10900 , para el 19 de junio estaremos en los 12200-12300 ienso:



¿Cómo va la vida?

Veo que sigues mirando los gráficos al revés, se te va a bajar la sangre a la cabeza.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2015)

Un poco decepcionante hoy el IBEX, la verdad. Si no es por una cosa es por otras...

La que no decepcionan nunca son las anarosas, que ayer llegaro a 0.52 dolares la acción. Menudo correron tiene.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un poco decepcionante hoy el IBEX, la verdad. Si no es por una cosa es por otras...
> 
> La que no decepcionan nunca son las anarosas, que ayer llegaro a 0.52 dolares la acción. Menudo correron tiene.



Me jode por muchos foreros que entraron en anr bien fuerte..... Y las han mantenido.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la vida?
> 
> Veo que sigues mirando los gráficos al revés, se te va a bajar la sangre a la cabeza.



ahora mismo se me esta bajando la sangre a otra parte :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Me jode por muchos foreros que entraron en anr bien fuerte..... Y las han mantenido.



Espero que no fuera mucha gente o por lo menos que no fuera mucho dinero.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Espero que no fuera mucha gente o por lo menos que no fuera mucho dinero.



Recuerda que se creó un hilo ad hoc en el subforo inversiones para seguir la acción de toda la gente que se metió.

Muchos sin experiencia en inversiones y con mentalidad de "para mis hijos....".... Estaba la acción en casi 7 euros.... Me echo a temblar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Recuerda que se creó un hilo ad hoc en el subforo inversiones para seguir la acción de toda la gente que se metió.
> 
> Muchos sin experiencia en inversiones y con mentalidad de "para mis hijos....".... Estaba la acción en casi 7 euros.... Me echo a temblar.



Si. Claro. Yo fuí de la partida. Entonces valían 8 dolares la acción mas o menos. No me acuerdo mucho, pero 100 o 200 euros me costo la tonteria al final. Por eso las miro con curiosidad...::


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2015)

Aquí otro que entro en la primera hornada, en torno a los 6,8 o asi, pero me salí a toda leche ... a mi otros 200 o 300 pavos la broma también...

La tengo en seguimiento por el desastre gacelo (y no tan gacelo) que ha debido haber...

"HIMVOKO" a apolocreed ... que al menos siempre tiene una nota de humor...


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si. Claro. Yo fuí de la partida. Entonces valían 8 dolares la acción mas o menos. No me acuerdo mucho, pero 100 o 200 euros me costo la tonteria al final. Por eso las miro con curiosidad...::



No seré yo el que recomiende una inversión en un foro. Tengo demasiado respeto por el dinero de los demás.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 May 2015)

Las "recomendaciones" son para analizarlas y tomar decisiones, pero cada uno es responsable de sus actos. Pa lo bueno y para lo malo.

Yo en carbón no entré porque me parece que a largo plazo el futuro debe ser verde. Volver al carbón es volver a los años 60 ¿A como estaba la bolsa?

Pero sí he tenido pilladas en solarias, gowex y he llevado guanesas a siete euros, aguantándolas hasta cuando estuvieron casi en el euro sin vender, cuando JANUS el mismo de las ANR, decía que podrían ser eran un X7 o X10.

Ahora el HVEI35, está como las playas en otoño, frías y sin tetas. Sólo quedamos algunos jubilaos de paseo.


----------



## Topongo (28 May 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Las "recomendaciones" son para analizarlas y tomar decisiones, pero cada uno es responsable de sus actos. Pa lo bueno y para lo malo.
> 
> Yo en carbón no entré porque me parece que a largo plazo el futuro debe ser verde. Volver al carbón es volver a los años 60 ¿A como estaba la bolsa?
> 
> ...




Janus acerto con Fomento, prisa, gamesa y no se si alguna más... pero creo que en el carbón por desgracia para muchos foreros tiene pienta de que no...

ha estado bien el simil, cuetro jubilados contando chascarrillos de otros tiempos :: y el gato que siempre ha estado un poco senil...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Aquí otro que entro en la primera hornada, en torno a los 6,8 o asi, pero me salí a toda leche ... a mi otros 200 o 300 pavos la broma también...
> 
> La tengo en seguimiento por el desastre gacelo (y no tan gacelo) que ha debido haber...
> 
> "HIMVOKO" a apolocreed ... que al menos siempre tiene una nota de humor...



primera hornada , nunca mejor dicho


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2015)

Deberias dejar de mierdear por aqui, lo que esta de moda es el totxo

17% podeis ganar en london en 3 semanas

A ver quien les supera

London asking prices jump 17pc after the election - Telegraph


----------



## h2o ras (29 May 2015)

*Venga, sera Por tetas !!!*

















*Buenos dias*


----------



## Robopoli (29 May 2015)

Yo me saqué unos 50€ si no recuerdo mal cuando estaban las ANRs en 6 y pico vi la pinta que cogía eso y salí escopetado como alma que lleva el diablo.
El hombre es el único que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra pero es que algunos se estampan y se vuelven a estampar hasta perder la conciencia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2015)

Otro día de mierda. La semana postelectoral está dando bien por culo. Pandoro estará disfrutando, el cabrón.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2015)

bueno y entonces cual es vuestro TOC ? 

y no me digais el finde :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (29 May 2015)

La pena de todo esto realmente, es cómo ha caído el hilo. 

Es una gran pérdida, al menos desde mi punto de vista.

Había gente MUY VÁLIDA (y los que se empeñaron en cargárselo, lo consiguieron...)

Dudo mucho que vuelva a resurgir de sus cenizas.

Snif,snif.....

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 10:30 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Otro día de mierda. La semana postelectoral está dando bien por culo. Pandoro estará disfrutando, el cabrón.



No te fíes. Esto puede acabar hoy de cualquier forma.

Incluso en empate.

(O en caída libre, cualquiera sabe...)


----------



## Seren (29 May 2015)

A que hora sale el dato del PIB americano hoy?


----------



## Topongo (29 May 2015)

A las constructoras castuzas les siguen dando bien...


----------



## Muttley (29 May 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> A las constructoras castuzas les siguen dando bien...



Es que no hay por donde cogerlas. Y menos mal que algunas como ACS han aprovechado para desinvertir con pérdidas (precio medio de la inversión 6.7 euros por acción, total desembolsado en su momento sobre los 11500 minolles : a lo que hay que sumar los intereses pagados a los bancos que les dieron la pasta y lo que tuvieron que vender cuando la acción bajó de 4para cubrir garantías. Que "jran jestor" es nuestro amigo Tywin Lannister.

Idem con Sacyr y Repsol, donde los únicos activos que valen algo en su balance es ese 9% que la constructora tiene de la petrolera (digo el único, porque el otro es Testa....pero está pignorada debido al préstamo que se firmó para hacerse con Repsol). Joer, si es que en 3 años sólo ha amortizado un 4% de la deuda. Pa caerse de espaldas vamos. Y pa qué hablar de Panamá...

De FCC y "la estupenda" gestión de Esther o de OHL y la "conexión mexicana" pues ya es el remate.::

Se van a ir a los infiernos en cuando venga el guano. Que vendrá.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> La pena de todo esto realmente, es cómo ha caído el hilo.
> 
> Es una gran pérdida, al menos desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Nunca entenderé tantas lágrimas por lo que no deja de ser un inside job. Pero bueno, no os deprimais, que es viernes y Angie os saluda


----------



## Robopoli (29 May 2015)

Gracias por traerme esto a la mente 

[youtube]-EECrJu0r4U[/youtube]

Más allá de eso yo no viví la época dorada que tanto se añora. Cuando yo vine aquí se cantaban prisas y esas cosas pero nada regular. Como todo a veces se acertaba a veces no.


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2015)

Un poquito de guano pa cerrar la semana, lástima de gap asqueroso en 11.500 que no deja esperanza bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2015)

espero gap a la baja para el lunes , toque a los 11050 e inicio del subidon a los 12k ienso:

disfrutad del finde , para algunos sera el ultimo :no:


----------



## Krim (29 May 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Un poquito de guano pa cerrar la semana, lástima de gap asqueroso en 11.500 que no deja esperanza bajista.



Igual me estoy colando, pero viendo el volumen, esto lo levantan la semana que viene si quieren con la punta del rabo...pero bueno, ya se sabe, viernes de troleadas.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> La pena de todo esto realmente, es cómo ha caído el hilo.
> 
> Es una gran pérdida, al menos desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Ahora nos dedicamos a trolear nosotros en otros foros. Liados con el de POP en rankia ::
Si toca los 4.4x me matan :XX:, les dije que en 3 sesiones lo veíamos


----------



## Krim (29 May 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para el lunes , toque a los 11050 e inicio del subidon a los 12k ienso:
> 
> disfrutad del finde , para algunos sera el ultimo :no:



Joder, has dicho eso y ya estamos en 60 pipos al alza. Vale que quede mucho hasta la apertura, pero...joder que máquina.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2015)

Que cojones ha pasado? Menudo guano. Si lo se sigo con mi siesta.


----------

